# reactancia capacitiva



## pumukiman89 (Feb 13, 2007)

ola buena eske mi profesosr me a mandao un ejercicio y no tengo ni idea de como se ace os lo pongo a ver si me podeis ayudar cual sera la reactancia apacitiva de un condensador cuya capacidad tiene un valor de 470KpFa 50Hz y a 2500Hz?

bueno mirar sis abeis como se ace  y ayudarme muchas gracias     [/img]


----------



## JV (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola pumukiman89, quiero pensar que si te dieron ese ejercicio es porque te enseñaron la formula de reactancia capacitiva que es 1 sobre (omega x capacidad), de la misma forma supongo que la relacion entre omega y la frecuencia te la tienen que haber dado, omega igual a 2 x pi x f. La capacidad esta mal escrita, por empezar el simbolo de faradio es F, no Fa y en segundo lugar no puede ser Kp, supongo que es picofaradios (pF).

Saludos...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Xc= 1/  (2*pi*f)


----------



## pumukiman89 (Feb 13, 2007)

ya lo e allado mas o menos muchas gracias tiopepe123 eres el amo jajajaja

gracias a todos


----------

